# Brüche in M$ Word



## CiTor (25. März 2003)

ich muss ne Physikarbeit schreiben und muss unbedingt wissen, wie ich Brüche schreiben kann. Also ich meine nicht Brüche im style: 4/5 sondern: 
*(4*2)+33-12 / 22*

also dies anstatt / mit einem Bruchstrich dargestellt...

ich brauch das unbedingt und möglichst schnell...das wäre super, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie sowas geht. Danke schon im Voraus!!

thx schon ma


----------



## CiTor (25. März 2003)

ebenfalls müsste ich noch eine Gausskurve erstellen. Wie kann ich sowas in excel machen?? Ich habe leider keinen blassen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich sowas versuche kommts irgendwie falsch raus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2003)

Du wirst nicht um eine Tabelle rumkommen...

Tabelle mit einer spalte und zwei zeilen!

Dazwischen gibst Du nur der einen Zelle einen unteren Rand!


----------



## CiTor (25. März 2003)

hm, gibts ein anderes Programm, das Brüche besser darstellen lässt. Einen Bruch in einer Tabelle darzustellen entspricht nicht meinen wünschen, da das Resultat anschliessend nicht richtig dargestellt wird  jemand hat mir mal gesagt, dass es mit word funktioniert, nur wie.. gibts also vielleicht doch noch ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## wackelpudding (25. März 2003)

ich verlink’ einfach mal... brüche in Word.
nicht auf die ganzen flooding-beiträge achten, nur meiner ist wichtig.


----------



## CiTor (25. März 2003)

das wäre ja hammergeil, wenn ich sowas auch als Object hinzufügen könnte! Ich habe word xp englische version... kann das sein, dass sich das geändert hat?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2003)

> Ich habe word xp englische version



Vom welchem LKW ist die gefallen?

Sollte bei allen Versionen dabei<sup>1</sup> sein, jedoch wirst Du dasselbe Ergebnis (wies auschaut) wie bei der Tabellenlösung haben! *smile*


1) muss jedoch teils nachinstalliert werden


----------



## CiTor (25. März 2003)

ok hat inzwischen gefunzt, dank Maltes Hilfe  

danke nochmols 

*edit*

hab den letzten post noch übersehen. Is ned von nem Lastwagen gefallen. Ich war letztes Jahr in den USA als Austauschschüler und habs mir dort gekauft... also keine Raubkopie


----------

